# Need advice on buying quad!



## clattin (Jul 8, 2000)

I'm looking at buying a 1994 Suzuki King Quad 300cc 4X4. Are these a decent machine? Primarily will be used for hunting, plowing snow, helping around the house, etc. What should I look out for on these machines?

Thx a ton!
Clattin


----------



## TeamPolarisracing (Nov 7, 2002)

if you look at that machine and then look at anyother kind you can see that the whell base is not wide at all on the suzukis so i went with artic cat good machine and has more towing capibality and wider wheel base.i did not like how they are so narrow but that might not mean a lot to you.


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

I'm also very happy with my arctic cat. I use it for many of the same things your wanting to use one for. I got a 500 and have no trouble plowing with a 5' wide cycle country plow.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

It's almost a ten year old machine, it must be ok to have lasted this long! Seriously, depending on what they want for it I've had very good luck with older machines. The little four stroke engines if even halfway maintained will last a lifetime, if not longer.

Good Luck!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Clattin, I love mine its a 1995. Take it to Colorado and don't have to jet it like those other machines (Polaris). It did very well with a little single bottomed plow and a small disk for food plots, I can see with an automatic type tranny that this could cause problems but with hi-low-super low and 4 wheel dirve it is the cats patoot (sp). I plow my drive and the neighbors, both are 600+ feet. If you don't buy it, let me know where it is.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

I have a 2000 Suzuki that I bought new in 2001. 
500 4x4 king quad.
Run's great.


----------



## deerhunter08 (Nov 19, 2002)

suzuki makes a great machine it would do just fine. the artic cat is good too but it all depends on the terrain you are going to use it on. i have a yamaha and have had a suzuki. i really like the suzuki. its a great machine.


----------

